# Sundown SUNDAY 12-7



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2008)

unless something comes up Ill be up for the 10-4 tour

steve  (maybe hang out in the bar for a while after too :beer: )


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

powhunter said:


> unless something comes up Ill be up for the 10-4 tour
> 
> steve  (maybe hang out in the bar for a while after too :beer: )



There is a slight chance (10%) that I will be ther Sunday. If I do go it will be with my 4y/o son.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2008)

i might be able to make it happen.  need to feel the wife out.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i might be able to make it happen.  need to feel the wife out.




so hard to resist........

must not comment.....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2008)

i might be able to do a night session if you want to ski for about 10 hours steve.  not sure about the day though.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i might be able to make it happen.  need to feel the wife out.




:-o


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> so hard to resist........
> 
> must not comment.....





powhunter said:


> :-o



if it was only that easy....


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> i might be able to do a night session if you want to ski for about 10 hours steve.  not sure about the day though.



I might be able to pull off a later afternoon into the night session. I'm hearing rumbles about a snow storm on Sunday perhaps.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

Word. Important stuff in bold:



> .LONG TERM /THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY/...
> A PERSISTENT LONG WAVE TROUGH WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE ERN HALF OF
> THE LOWER 48 WITH *BELOW NORMAL TEMPERATURES THROUGH NEXT WEEKEND*.
> 
> ...



Game on. Snowmaking and maybe natural. The bumps should be primed again by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm just about as definite as I can be here. Aiming for 4 pm - 10 pm. Hopefully at the height or tail end of a monster dump. Time will tell...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

I might pull an iron man 12-4  5-10

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking like I can pull off Sunday night if that's when it's gonna be good, and you other bozos will be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Giddy-up! I'm angling for the 4 - 10 slot as well.  If I can pull it off even earlier.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 2, 2008)

I should be in.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 3, 2008)

It’s looking like I will be there for the morning session. My get out to ski card is going to expire around 11:45


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

From my non-expert analysis it looks like Sunday night is still going to be the best night weather wise, anyone seeing anything different?


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> From my non-expert analysis it looks like Sunday night is still going to be the best night weather wise, anyone seeing anything different?





> .LONG TERM /SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY/...
> A CLIPPER LIKE SYSTEM ASSOCIATED WITH A SHARP UPPER LEVEL TROF WILL
> BRING THE THREAT OF LIGHT SNOW TO THE REGION SATURDAY NIGHT AND
> SUNDAY...WITH LINGERING SNOW SHOWERS SUNDAY NIGHT. AT THIS POINT...
> ...



At a minimum, we'll get more snowmaking on the bumps by Sunday night. Chris indicates he'll make snow on them Friday night starting at about 6:30 pm. Hopefully they'll get hit again Saturday night and we'll get a few inches Sunday. Should be good.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 4, 2008)

Everybody make sure to bring your tinted goggles. The glare from Greg’s boots is almost blinding.:-o


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Everybody make sure to bring your tinted goggles. The glare from Greg’s boots is almost blinding.:-o



Indeed! 8)

BTW - lower Temptor will get dusted Saturday night as well.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW - lower Temptor will get dusted Saturday night as well.



Sounds good to me. This time I am actually going to pull the skis out of the car unlike last weekend. I'm still kicking myself for driving all the way up there and turning around due to the rain. I'm such a loser :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Sounds good to me. This time I am actually going to pull the skis out of the car unlike last weekend. I'm still kicking myself for driving all the way up there and turning around due to the rain. I'm such a loser :dunce:



You should be. But don't worry too much. The bumps really sucked:


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just think, with those boots there is no need to ski with an avalanche beacon. They are so bright ski patrol will be able to locate you even under 8 feet of snow. :razz:

Don’t mind me. I’m just jealous that I don’t have a pair of bump boots. Maybe Santa will bring me a pair this year. :wink:


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> You should be. But don't worry too much. The bumps really sucked:



I don't like you anymore :sad:


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Don’t mind me. I’m just jealous that I don’t have a pair of bump boots. Maybe Santa will bring me a pair this year. :wink:



I wouldn't call them bump-specific, but the forward lean sure is nice in the bumps; no shin bang. Problem is they haven't helped my form at all... :roll:


----------



## migs 01 (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone doing the night session on sunday?  I'll probably be there for six.  I don't have poles so I can do all the camera work if U want.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Anyone doing the night session on sunday?  I'll probably be there for six.  I don't have poles so I can do all the camera work if U want.



I'm doing the night. I'll probably be there between 4 and 6. Ski til closing.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be there Sunday night as well, not sure on the arrival time yet, but I'll be skiing till close.  

Has anyone confirmed that they're planning to be open Sunday night?  I'm assuming they are, but would like to know for sure...


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Has anyone confirmed that they're planning to be open Sunday night?  I'm assuming they are, but would like to know for sure...



I would imagine so. The operating schedule for next week however depends on the Tuesday event which right now looks like it can go either way.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there Sunday night as well, not sure on the arrival time yet, but I'll be skiing till close.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed that they're planning to be open Sunday night?  I'm assuming they are, but would like to know for sure...



Brian you don't have a key to start up a lift? I’m a little disappointed. I was hoping we could sneak in there after all the suits leave. You could fire up a lift and we could take laps all to ourselves. 

You need to work on getting that key:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Brian you don't have a key to start up a lift? I’m a little disappointed. I was hoping we could sneak in there after all the suits leave. You could fire up a lift and we could take laps all to ourselves.
> 
> You need to work on getting that key:smash:



If I were working there again this year I'd have a key, as a matter of fact I just turned in my set from last year a couple of weeks ago.  That said; they generally frown upon extra circular lift usage...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I were working there again this year I'd have a key, as a matter of fact I just turned in my set from last year a couple of weeks ago.  That said; they generally frown upon extra circular lift usage...



Maybe Jarrod can hook us up ;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone else chomping at the bit to get back out there? Jealous of the Friday night crew...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone else chomping at the bit to get back out there? Jealous of the Friday night crew...



Yes!  My wife is awesome for suggesting that I ski tonight as well.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 5, 2008)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY
SUNDOWN SUNDOWN SUNDOWN
your lift ticket will get you a whole chair...

BUT YOU'LL ONLY NEED THE EDGE!!!

-w


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone else chomping at the bit to get back out there? Jealous of the Friday night crew...



Don't worry I'm sure the bumps will suck tonight ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2008)

i will be there between 3 and 4 pm.  jonesing bad...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2008)

hoping/planning for a sunday afternoon session. might have kids with me.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 5, 2008)

ill be there on sunday  evn around 6 till close, ill know where to look!!! ill have my orange coat on !! im heading over now for a few quick runs before work!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like 2" tonight/tomorrow is a safe bet. Good snowmaking temps too. The bumps should be great tomorrow.

*Albany:*


> .SHORT TERM /6 PM THIS EVENING THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT/...
> TONIGHT...LIGHT SNOW SHOULD DEVELOP FROM W TO E ACROSS THE REGION
> LATER THIS EVENING...REACHING THE HUDSON VALLEY REGION JUST BEFORE
> MIDNIGHT...AND POINTS TO THE E SHORTLY THEREAFTER. AT THIS
> ...



*Taunton:*


> .SHORT TERM /6 PM THIS EVENING THROUGH 6 PM SUNDAY/...
> ***WE GENERALLY EXPECT ONE HALF TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW VERY LATE
> TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY ACROSS A GOOD CHUNK OF THE REGION.
> HOWEVER...THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR A NARROW BAND OF 2 TO 4 INCHES
> ...


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

Roll call and arrival/departure time:

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't do roll calls anymore, apparently I'm too annoying... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't do roll calls anymore, apparently I'm too annoying... :roll:



That's a given, whether you do roll calls or not.

:razz:


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing 
powhunter  11-3  6-close


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> powhunter  11-3  6-close



Double header! Nice!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's a given, whether you do roll calls or not.
> 
> :razz:



:roll:

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
powhunter 11-3 6-close
bvibert 10-12 and 4ish-10


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> bvibert 10-12



Nice! Be sure to shoot Carrie or me some pics. Almost tempted to try to work some morning runs in. Check this out:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/


> Please
> note that snowmaking operations will be in
> progress on Stinger & Temptor between 6pm and
> 10pm!



I like that they'll be making snow on the bumps while they're being skied. Should result in less whaling.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice! Be sure to shoot Carrie or me some pics. Almost tempted to try to work some morning runs in. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/
> 
> ...



I'll be skiing with Carrie in the morning while my dad watches the kids.  I'll be sure to make a run or two down Temptor though, and shoot you some pics.

They better have the bumps open, despite the ongoing snowmaking operations!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
powhunter 11-3 6-close
bvibert 10-12 and 4ish-10
Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm


----------



## mondeo (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
powhunter 11-3 6-close
bvibert 10-12 and 4ish-10
Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm
mondeo: 4-6, for 3-4 hours.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 6, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
> powhunter 11-3 6-close
> bvibert 10-12 and 4ish-10
> Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm
> mondeo: 4-6, for 3-4 hours.



Mr Magic 5-6 till close


----------



## migs 01 (Dec 6, 2008)

migs 6-whenev


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2008)

if i can pull it off, i'll be there from 7:30 ish till close.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> if i can pull it off, i'll be there from 7:30 ish till close.



"If?" There is no "if."


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2008)

did some one say they they were gonna blow snow on temptor tonight??


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2008)

JP is gonna be there from 9-3


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> if i can pull it off, i'll be there from 7:30 ish till close.





Greg said:


> "If?" There is no "if."



There is no try... Do or do not...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
powhunter 11-3 6-close
bvibert 9-11 and 4ish-10
Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm
mondeo: 4-6, for 3-4 hours.
Mr Magic 5-6 till close
migs 6-whenev
JP is gonna be there from 9-3


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> did some one say they they were gonna blow snow on temptor tonight??



That's the word on the street.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like I'll be there early this afternoon. Probably around 12:30 with my daughter. I'll then be back for the 6-10 session.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2008)

i gotta figure something out.  My whole plan was to go after work if i couldnt get out today but now i see they're gonna be closed midweek again.  Cant blame them with 50's and rain for tuesday but i would think after this week, it'll be full time, right?


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> i gotta figure something out.  My whole plan was to go after work if i couldnt get out today but now i see they're gonna be closed midweek again.  Cant blame them with 50's and rain for tuesday but i would think after this week, it'll be full time, right?



Let's hope. The rain storms are effing us.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like I'll be there early this afternoon. Probably around 12:30 with my daughter.



You gonna bring your clown poles to let her try them?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2008)

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
powhunter 11-3 6-close
bvibert 9-11 and 4ish-10
Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm
mondeo: 4-6, for 3-4 hours.
Mr Magic 5-6 till close
migs 6-whenev

I'll probably be getting there closer to 6 at this point.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2008)

Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
powhunter 11-3 6-close  (disabled list)
bvibert 9-11 and 4ish-10
Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm
mondeo: 4-6, for 3-4 hours.
Mr Magic 5-6 till close
migs 6-whenev

I'll probably be getting there closer to 6 at this point.


----------



## migs 01 (Dec 7, 2008)

last minute out.  next time.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
> powhunter 11-3 6-close  (disabled list)
> bvibert 9-11 and 4ish-10
> Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm
> ...



you better get going as it is after six when you posted that;-)


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Greg: 4-6 pm until closing
> powhunter 11-3 6-close  (disabled list)
> bvibert 9-11 and 4ish-10
> Grassi21 Between 3 and 4 pm
> ...





o3jeff said:


> you better get going as it is after six when you posted that;-)


:lol:

Couldn't stay away, Steve-o, eh?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2008)

powhunter 11-3 6-close (disabled list)

oh I put myself on the DL for tonight after my crash this afternoon.....just knocked the wind out of me ..

steve


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your tumble Steve, you got them while they were better earlier in the day anyway.


----------

